# Talk with God



## Lana (Apr 23, 2008)

A man is talking to God.

The man: "God, how long is a million years?"
God: "To me, it's about a minute."
The man: "God, how much is a million dollars?"
God: "To me it's a penny."
The man: "God, may I have a penny?"
God: "Give me a minute."


----------



## ladylore (Apr 23, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 23, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## SoSo (Apr 26, 2008)

:rolling:


----------

